#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Start thinking positive

## muskan sidhu

*A lot has been exposed, learned, escalated because of good things resulting off the internet, and that includes this site, FOR SURE.

All that is left is a few traps along the way, and we ALL will move forward in a positive wonderful glorious retaking of our planet and our worlds.....just watch out for the next few traps to stumble thru.....but you guys are too smart to be distracted by that crap for long after all this awakening progress............, come on....stay focused!!!

First off....you need to avoid the trap of thinking negatively, it gets NOTHING done. Actually, it is slowing the positive forces of our world and holding things back.

Get focused. You already know there's a pretty big chance of some kind of trouble or another that's brewing - maybe of epic proportions in all corners of the world.

So what do you do?

First, STOP RIGHT NOW and absolutely TERMINATE any NEGATIVE THOUGHT, don't put negative posts online, and right now just ELIMINATE any other NEGATIVE thoughts or things wherever you can. Do it just for one itty bitty minute, ok?

OK now realize that the next minute of time is yours and yours alone to control.....do you want to smile? do it!

THERE, in a small one minute segment of your life....you just made your own future come to be, and it was a better one than may have otherwise been put upon you, right?
Hell, you even smiled!!

The power of positive thinking and visualizing your own future are right there within you, and everyone.

You have incredible powers within yourself, we all do...to do this on a much longer time line than just one minute.

Start with thinking about the gift you are. Without you, the world is not one, it is not complete. We need you. You need us. You and we and everyone is important. Together we are WAY WAY FAR even MORE important than just any one of us alone. No one wants to be alone, no one would want to exist alone. Good thoughts needs to outnumber evil thoughts, and poof the world is a different place.

We have cumulitve power that is way stronger than anyone's individual power, which we can harness to do good things, if we work together in a positive direction. There is a way to do this without needing to agree on every single little thing.

Do not do anything to ever hurt another person, and then remember this....

You control your beginning thoughs each morning of each day - you control the very direction of your own thoughts, then you usually let them lead to other thoughts along that path.

So, if you start that next path in a positive direction, and just give it a little push, a little bit of tiny effort, it will lead to an even MORE positive direction and some new kind of positive result. Give it another little positive effort, and you will see big changes for very little effort, its amazing how well it works!

Each moment of each day, when you are awake and conscious, you are creating your next moment, your immediate (and ultimately your long term) reality and determining a direction for your own future on a minute to minute basis, ALWAYS.

You need to realize and take full ownership and responsibility of this in your thinking. 

YOU are responsible for your own future and not only that, but you also affect the future of other human beings that you come in contact with, too.

GET CONTROL.....STOP REACTING to things after they happen.

Instead, be PRO active and START PLANNING and DOING things to change things for the better just a little bit somehow, for even just a minute or two at a time, in a positive constructive manner and guess what???!!! You just made the world a better place!!!

You wont believe how easy and simple it is to do, and suddenly, you realize you are getting things done like never before. Daily chores aren't as much burden. You go at things positively aggressively and have fun doing it, with energy left over and you feel good about helping someone else out when they need it, in your spare time.

NEXT, get someone else thinking positive, and tell them to do the same.

Then, it grows and awakens other folks into joining in and changing the future - and it compounds. It will come back to you ten fold, and this kind of effectively changing the future happens WAY faster than one person trying to change the future all alone.

ALL of us are a part of the whole world and we need to all be put together to equal ONE whole - in this world. If we are apart, we are not whole.

Thinking negatively opens the sink hole wider and deeper.
Thinking positively lifts this world up to the sun.

There doesnt have to be doom...BUT WE ARE THE ONES WHO NEED TO MAKE SURE THAT HAPPENS by thinking POSITIVELY and securing the future in the best path possible.

And importantly, we must not fall backwards by embracing doom, but rather spring upwards and forwards by embracing a better future by creating it with a positive influence and energy, where we can. It really is that simple, if we do this with each other in mind, and we can grow gather in numbers it will happen, it will change things on an ever larger scale in the world.

Remember, we are in charge of our own reality, - at least as to how much is within our control to make sure we survive and thrive each day, and plan for tomorrow.

THUS...we are creators.
Join forces with one other person, and the sum is much larger than the two of you. It compounds around the world fast, if we can just get thinking positive, we win.

The sun shines just as much on each one of us as it does on the other. 

This is my first and only post ever on this website.

What inspired me to make this post was this rare video I stumbled across at exactly the same time I was trying to think of another way to make another day a better place than the day before I got there...

....Here's a guy who says it much much better than me....sorry he's gone. 


listen carefully to every word ... play it loud...I hope maybe it will get you guys re focused and get you started on thinking and feeling compassionate about something really big, life-changing again, and REALLY REALLY worthwhile, starting with YOU!

JUST DO ONE THING = "STAY POSITIVE" in your own thoughts, no one can stop you from doing that, and many will join you joyously!

You will find out first by changing the next 5 minutes. Wait until you see how good that feels, and then how good it feels to know you can change the next 5 hours. Then the next friggin 5 days, WOW!! Suddenly it's easy to see how foolish we have been....we can make the future BETTER....all we have to do is DECIDE TO DO IT, and ITS DONE, and its BETTER!!

After you see what happens in the next 5 days....think bigger, go for 2 weeks.....etc...

See how it compounds and becomes even MORE powerful?
YOU can (AND MUST) change not only your own future but help others to make things better in their own circumstances (their reality) TOO! 

When different worlds overlap in a postive environment, it creates a new and more important and powerful thing that is much bigger than the two worlds were separately.

THAT, folks, is what you call Free Energy at it's finest!

I wish Peace and Love to each spirited soul, even to my enemies of record or pretense, for I wish you ALL to put out the negative darkness from nearness and focus yourselves, all of you, to turn your thoughts and your intentions to a habit of positive thinking in creating the next future (which is just really a series of moments) by changing this next moment of yours, and every moment thereafter in a POSITIVE WAY, and we all can realize the best of the best and all join in the world as one.

Sorry for babbling on,
May the sun's light ALWAYS shine on ALL of us, its much easier that way!
*





  Similar Threads: Be Positive This thread is to introduce yourself. Tell us more about yourself, interact with people, make friends, share stuffs, be a single unity of engineers. This is what Faadoo is all about.  So Faadoo's start introducing yourselves.  You can start by browsi Start thinking positive Positive thinking by mukesh poonia

----------


## jarkan

Adding little more it that. being positive towards the situation does not let you fall down in any situation. not only that overoptimism is the best way during your educational period to face the changeless and stress of hardest times i.e reports submission to exam stress. The more you get calm the more you will feel free to think and make strategy for the situation.
Cert  IV in Training & Assessment

----------


## noor malik

whether you truly think it or not, say positive things in situations  where you could have said negative things...this eventually makes you  think positively in certain situations

----------

